# 2021TIDEWATER 2300 CAROLINA BAY



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

*THIS 2300 CAROLINA BAY IS AN AWESOME BOAT COMES WITH LOTS OF OPTIONS, FIBERGLASS T TOP, STEREOWITH SPEAKERS , UNDER WATER LIGHTS , LED LIGHTS INSIDE , HEAD CONSOLE, BOW SEATING, FOR FAMILY, STERN SEATING, UPGRADED HELM SEATS PRO FENDER CLEATS, BLACK POWDER COATING AIR MAR TRANSDUCER THRU HULL, I HAVE MOTOR CHOICES A VF250XA OR F300 CALL FOR PRICING CALL STEVEN AT PREMIER YAMAHA TODAY HAVE SEVERAL TO CHOOSE FROM 361-758-2140






















































*


----------

